# Any interest 18XX?'s



## yeshoney (Nov 6, 2007)

All I can tell you is that this must be from the 1800's and as you can see the head badge says "The National"  On the outside it says "The National Bicycle Manufacturing Co. , Michigan City, Mich."  Badge looks to be a base metal and copper plated, it is in very good condition.  I simply stripped the 4 coats of paint from the head tube and the front of the front fender to show general overall condition of what there is. I am not sure what something like is worth as this is the first of this era I ever had.  I you want the whole thing make me a reasonable offer.  Want parts, just let me know and I will give you a price.  Frame, fenders (solid steel), 3 piece crank, chainring, headbadge, pedals.  i have the wheels but they are pending sale.  TFGNJRG@aol.com  Joe


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 6, 2007)

*More pics*

More pics.


----------



## ejlwheels (Nov 7, 2007)

how much for just the fenders?

thanks


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 7, 2007)

how much for the whole thing? National was a Davis badged bike along with Dayton. possible yours is before this but could be. let me know.
Scott


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 21, 2007)

*still available*

Parts still available.  LMK, Joe


----------

